# New York Wild Hogs,and I don't mean bikes



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe this is part of your neighbor problem, debbie5. Maybe they are just plain hogs.

http://news.yahoo.com/ny-seeks-stop-wild-hogs-may-ban-captive-163701421.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like it's time thin the heard. Bacon for everyone!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lol!


----------

